# Excellent service from Canon.



## Eldar (Oct 21, 2016)

My 1DX-II had a minor issue with the lens locking mechanism, from the day I got it. It was a minor thing and I did not even recognise it as an issue. However, during a safari in Tanzania recently, the camera fell off my 200-400 lens a couple of times inside the safari vehicle. The first time I thought it was my fault, but the second was clearly not. So something was wrong.

Most suppliers would have required that I stopped using the camera at that point, in order for them to repair the locking mechanism, under warranty, before any additional damage occurred. But I was in Africa, I was looking at Mara river crossings, crocs killing wildebeest, leopards in trees, lion cubs and what not. Of course I wanted to use the camera. And, while running over a rocky surface, the camera fell off again. This time though, the body got nasty bruises, the mirror housing was damaged and the sensor was skewed ... Puuhhh

When I came home, I delivered the camera to CPS (FotoCare in Norway). They had a look and suspected that Canon would not accept this as a warranty repair. The estimate for repair was close to $2.000. I got the email address to a person in Canon, where I explained what happened. 

Today I picked up the camera (less than one week repair time) and Canon accepted to cover everything under the warranty. The camera looks brand new.

Thank you Canon, your service, in speed and quality, is second to none!


----------



## kaihp (Oct 21, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Today I picked up the camera (less than one week repair time) and Canon accepted to cover everything under the warranty. The camera looks brand new.
> 
> Thank you Canon, your service, in speed and quality, is second to none!



That's great service and great to hear, Eldar!

Hopefully the 1DX II will service you perfectly for the next four years (until you sell it for the 1DX III )


----------



## unfocused (Oct 21, 2016)

Glad to hear it worked out. I'm curious what behavior the lens locking mechanism was exhibiting. I have the 1D X II as well and don't want the body or lens falling off either.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 21, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Glad to hear it worked out. I'm curious what behavior the lens locking mechanism was exhibiting. I have the 1D X II as well and don't want the body or lens falling off either.


On some lenses it was extremely tight. On my 24-70 f2.8L II I really had to use force to get it in lock. Even though I was a bit concerned something might be wrong, I settled on a conclusion that it was an extra level of weather sealing. On my longer whites it felt close to normal. That was probably why I never suspected it to be anything but OK. The first time the lock didn´t work, was when the camera fell of my 200-400, which it did several times during that trip.

After the service it feels just like any other camera I have (and have had).


----------



## unfocused (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks. Mine does feel a bit tight, but not unusually so. It seems to lock very solidly as long as I make sure it is completely seated and rotated, so I won't be too paranoid.

Again, glad it all worked out well.


----------



## mitchel2002 (Oct 21, 2016)

another reason to shoot canon:
free repairs! 
so glad it worked out


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 21, 2016)

I had a similar experience with my 11-24, it fell off a tripod when attached to a 1DS MkIII and snapped in half. Canon fixed it under warranty very quickly and even postage back to me was free.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

Great news Eldar.

When I first put the 400 on my 1DX II it also felt snug but that's compared to my 6D that feels a little loose.

Now, I guess it's only a matter of time until the Canon bashers appear in this thread. 

Jack


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Oct 22, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Thank you Canon, your service, in speed and quality, is second to none!



I judge a company by the way they fix their problems... excellent work by Canon.

Now, did you get any photos of those crocodiles?


----------



## Eldar (Oct 22, 2016)

Hesbehindyou said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Canon, your service, in speed and quality, is second to none!
> ...


Yupp


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 29, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Yupp



Words fail me; I don't know am appropriate superlative!


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 29, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Yupp
> ...



+1 Amazing picture, Eldar! I suppose the fps came in handy on that one...


----------



## Eldar (Oct 29, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


Thanks guys. It sure was an awesome experience. I was very lucky to be in the right spot when it happened. As far as I know, this was the only wildebeest caught by a croc during the three crossings we saw and it happened just down from me. We were 4 photographers in my car, but I was the only one who were lucky to have the camera pointing in the right direction and able to capture the whole thing when it happened. 14 fps was an OK feature to have


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 29, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl said:
> ...



I showed your picture to my wife, and we just decided that we will go to Africa for our vacation next summer. Thank you!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 29, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Larsskv said:
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 29, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



This could be the perfect excuse to upgrade to the 1DXII as well.


----------



## yungfat (Oct 29, 2016)

Eldar said:


> My 1DX-II had a minor issue with the lens locking mechanism, from the day I got it. It was a minor thing and I did not even recognise it as an issue. However, during a safari in Tanzania recently, the camera fell off my 200-400 lens a couple of times inside the safari vehicle. The first time I thought it was my fault, but the second was clearly not. So something was wrong.
> 
> Most suppliers would have required that I stopped using the camera at that point, in order for them to repair the locking mechanism, under warranty, before any additional damage occurred. But I was in Africa, I was looking at Mara river crossings, crocs killing wildebeest, leopards in trees, lion cubs and what not. Of course I wanted to use the camera. And, while running over a rocky surface, the camera fell off again. This time though, the body got nasty bruises, the mirror housing was damaged and the sensor was skewed ... Puuhhh
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------

